# Try this for throttle hesitation....



## Torags (Aug 18, 2003)

This worked on my Pepper...
Turn key on, don't touch pedals.
Wait 30 seconds.
Turn off and on to start.
Mudman2 told us and it works. It seems to reset the adaptive aspect.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Torags)*

Sounds like a throttle adaption. But usually you can only do that after the ECU has been powered down.


----------



## Torags (Aug 18, 2003)

Bumpity, bump


----------



## Gray Ghost (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Torags)*

Bumping this one up out of curiosity.....


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: (Gray Ghost)*

In my Allroad this type of "reset" was achieved by holding the pedal all the way down, turn on the key but not start, and back off. This worked quite well...wonder if it will do the same in the Treg?


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Torags)*

The Cayenne method did not work in my Touareg. But, it got me thinking and researching... I found this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=290658
with this post:
On the first page of the auto tranny section of the 02 Bentley it says:
" To reset your transmission to basic settings:
1. Turn the key to the on position.
2. Press the pedal all the way to the floor (Past the kickdown)
3. Hold for at least 5 seconds
4. Turn the key off"
I talked to a friend who has the Bentley manual for the Passat, and he confirmed that the reset procedure is the same.
I tried this method in the Touareg (I didn't start the car) and it feels like the transmission applies power differently than before; admittedly, it may be a placebo effect since I'm now hypersensitive to it. But, my wife commented on it without knowing what I had done ... she's called it "Lurch", and asked where it went. So maybe it's not only in my head.










_Modified by GreyMouser at 3:59 PM 2-3-2004_


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (GreyMouser)*

Interesting. Thanks for trying it out and sharing it on the forum!


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Torags)*

I saw this post a while back, and tried it. It works for me!


----------



## Snow Reg (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Torags)*

Had the throttle hesitation this weekend. One thing I finally noticed. While I was turning out of a parking lot, rolling about 2-5 MPH, I stepped on the gas about 1/2-3/4 the way down, and the hesitation kicked in big time. I saw it was in 3rd gear and at that low speed and RPM, no wonder it hesitates. I'll try the reset protocol.
Thanks.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Snow Reg)*

Snow Reg (Interesting handle ... from LA?)
Anyway ... if the "hesitation" you are experiencing is best described as: *" ... going flat 'dead' while trying to accelerate away from a near standing stop (like waiting to turn left into on-coming traffic) ... for the eternally long time of 2 to 5 seconds ..."* then that is the "dangerous one!"
If "re-setting the protocol" (as decribed by others above) REALLY does eliminate such, your test and others' input will make you elgible for the "Nobel Safety Prize!"
If however, it just sets your "driving style settings" to "factory" ... then like at least one other above, you have a different problem and / or a different tranny algorithm code.
Keep us posted ... and bes sure to see the (at least) other two Vortex topics on this (use search word "hesitation").
Also, please telll us if you have V8 or V6.
Thanks,










_Modified by ButteBeautie at 11:04 AM 2-8-2004_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (ButteBeautie)*

butte, remember this thread?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1071911
Very relevant thread to this discussion. Everyone should read it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_butte, remember this thread?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1071911
Very relevant thread to this discussion. Everyone should read it.









Good post to add to my important and FAQ post list as linked in my signature. Got any others that I might have missed?


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (spockcat)*

Ok, I've got the same problem. Did we come to a concensus on what the reset procedure is? I'd love for the fix to be just this easy...


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (sciencegeek)*

sciencegeek,
Thanks for the re-direct ... here is my post to it from a few monutes ago:
...... "Uwe,
Someone else (sciencegeek) JUST put me [back] on to this thread ... thanks for technical information ... first time I've heard THIS [possible] cause ... WILL print-off an carry to the Dealer (when we have our "show-down" later this spring ... as, I can't get there from here right now ... seriously!)
Hope this IS the answer ... if so, it will also in you the gratitude of MANY VW AND AUDI owners ... as well as the "Nobel Saftey Prize."
Thanks again, ..... "


----------



## Fred Garvin (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (ButteBeautie)*

Worked here! THANKS! Dealer stated that the 'Lurch' is normal and live with it... amazing that all it takes is a few willing people to figure this stuff out... did I say thanks?


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Fred Garvin)*

Fred,
Did your "lurch" follow an almost infinitely long (2-5 seconds) "DEAD" throttle? Sounds like your symptom(s) may have been related to "shift-point algorithm problem(s)"... in the tranny only ... not a "DEAD" THROTTLE? (See discussion two items above in thread). 
Lastly, between which gears was your "lurch" ... and ... did it happen BOTH in "Auto" and "Tiptronic" modes?
Tell us more ... and thanking you in advance.


----------



## gippy (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (GreyMouser)*

Was noticing the hesitation myself and tried your "fix". Seemed to work....
Thanks...


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (gippy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gippy* »_Was noticing the hesitation myself and tried your "fix". Seemed to work....
Thanks...









I'm glad that seemed to work for you for the time being, but I highly doubt the problem will stay latent for long. Try doing a couple of "California stops" (slow to ~5mph and accelerate) and see if the problem is really gone.
I, and a number of other folks, have combed through all the VW information on the Touareg and have found no evidence of an "adaptive" throttle that learns a drivers habits over time. You can't reset what doesn't exist. If someone finds any facts in this matter please post them.
I'll ask the same question as I have on a number of other threads on the same topic, does anyone have any *facts* on this supposed "adaptive" throttle in the Touareg? All I've seen is supposition and conjecture. There is no VW documentation or marketing material that suggests the Touareg has a throttle system that adapts over time to a drivers habits. In order for either of the reset proceedures floating around in this forum to work, would require that there actually be an adaptive throttle system.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1221786


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*

Well, I for one hope it works for me. The lack of official literature doesn't affect my opinion of the "facts."








VW Literature/Statements ----- Truth
It can tow an Airstream! ----- No, it can't
It has pitch & roll indicators! ----- No, it doesn't
DRL's are a liability issue ----- Nope



_Modified by MWVW at 10:40 PM 2-9-2004_


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (MWVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MWVW* »_Well, I for one hope it works for me. The lack of official literature doesn't affect my opinion of the "facts."








VW Literature/Statements Truth
It can tow an Airstream! No, it can't
It has pitch & roll indicators! No, it doesn't
DRL's are a liability issue Nope

And thus folklore and Internet legends live on...


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

Yeah - apparently some safety feature I recently learned from a high schooler is that you're supposed to put your index finger on the headliner whenever you cross train tracks?!?! I've been using it and I haven't been hit yet!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*

Daryll, you raise a good point about 'real' documents. I can't seem to find any either. 
If this is just a myth, it's a very wide spread one. Try doing a search here at Vortex, through all the Volkswagen forums, looking for "tiptronic AND adaptive" - there are many, many posts all over the place citing the adaptive nature. But none that cite any 'official' description.
Similarly, do a google search for the same thing. You will find all kinds of hit's from various forums, car reviews, etc. - but again nothing that appears official.








I think I still believe in the adaptive transmission, but you have me seriously questioning my beliefs.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (4x4s)*

What would be the reason for the car behaving differently after people use the reset procedure? Daryl, you'd have to postulate that everyone here and elsewhere who has found it to work is imagining things. To me, that's an untenable position.
Noone here is arguing that your T-reg's problem ought to be solvable by this method. Your T-reg probably has a buggy module or some other defect. Good luck with your efforts to get VW to fix it.


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_What would be the reason for the car behaving differently after people use the reset procedure? Daryl, you'd have to postulate that everyone here and elsewhere who has found it to work is imagining things. To me, that's an untenable position.


I do believe in the power of suggestion and that folks want to believe their car can be fixed by a simple proceedure. However, I find it very difficult to believe first of all that there are two reset proceedures that reset the same thing (assuming you believe in the adaptive throttle system) and that both of them could be stumbled upon by sequences that will be reproduced inadvertently many times by every car owner over the lifetime of the car. Especially when there is no documented evidence of the adaptive throttle system even existing.
Let's say my car does have AI in it and at 90,000 miles the adaptive throttle is finally working perfectly. I get in my car and turn turn the key to on -- oh wait my cell phone is ringing, I'd better answer it. 30 seconds later I'm done with the conversation but I have to go back into the office to get a document I've left behind. Fearing I'll be locked out of my car by the auto-locking feature I take the key. Oh S#*t, my car has been reset to default behavior. I have to go though another 90,000 lurching miles.
For those folks that had a throttle lag issue that was solved by one of the proceedures try a couple of "California stops". Try accelerating aggressively coming out of the 5 mph coast if you don't like your transmission.
I'm sure there a many Touaregs without the problem just like there are Touaregs with compass units that don't cycle display intensities at random intervals. Hey, does anyone have a key sequence that makes the compass stay the same intensity all the time?
For the folks that either of the reset proceedures has improved the enjoyment of their car, I'm happy. However, there are a number of us for which these reset proceedures do nothing. Perhaps there is a bug in our cars that prevent the reset proceedure.
Perhaps I'm just doing the reset proceedure wrong. I'll meet you for lunch in Palo Alto. If you can perform the reset proceedure properly and my "adaptive" throttle problem goes away I'll buy you lunch. If not, we'll just have a good lunch and we can wax on about how great our Touaregs are.


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_For those folks that had a throttle lag issue that was solved by one of the proceedures try a couple of "California stops". Try accelerating aggressively coming out of the 5 mph coast if you don't like your transmission.

After 200 miles of stop and go driving post-reset, my Touareg's transmission is behaving much differently than it did before the reset procedure. No lurch at repeated California stop tests stated above. It is sweet to get almost consistent accelaration off the mark... it makes me appreciate the T-reg all the more.
Now, why is it behaving differently? Perhaps is has an adaptive transmission, and perhaps not. Perhaps that key combination lifted some curse off of the transmission.







Perhaps the invisible ghosts of VW past fixed the transmission while parked. Whatever it was, it has worked for my Touareg and I couldn't be happier...
Well, I would be happier with a manual. But that's a different thread.
darylhuff, our hearts go out to you; hopefully someone can help fix your throttle lag.

_Modified by GreyMouser at 6:10 PM 2-9-2004_


_Modified by GreyMouser at 8:38 PM 2-9-2004_


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*

edit: accidental double post. I thought the enter button had a lag.










_Modified by GreyMouser at 6:10 PM 2-9-2004_


----------



## njtouareg (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*

Lag Update:
I got my egg back today. Took if for a test drive with service tech. He felt the lag, but said it's normal drive-by-wire. Meeting with regional rep soon to take he/she for a drive. Will update then.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (njtouareg)*

Daryl,
California stops failed the test... DAMN. Back to VW to convince them that it's NOT "operating per manufacturing specifications"


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_Perhaps I'm just doing the reset proceedure wrong. I'll meet you for lunch in Palo Alto. If you can perform the reset proceedure properly and my "adaptive" throttle problem goes away I'll buy you lunch.


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_Noone here is arguing that your T-reg's problem ought to be solvable by this method. Your T-reg probably has a buggy module or some other defect. Good luck with your efforts to get VW to fix it.


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Torags)*

I seem to recall that a bunch of Audi models with tiptronics had similar problems. I know the "tip lag" was a big complaint in the allroad forums.
I think I saw a post once with VAG codes for turning the adaptive logic in the tranny off. I never had enough guts to try it on my allroad though.
I hate to admit it, but after a while I just got used to it.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (njtouareg)*

Now, why is it we all need to meet with the regional reps? Does the left have NO idea what the right is doing? Is VW actually aware of the problem and working on it, or are they trying to wear us out? 
I have the lag issue, and it hits frequently. However, I've yet to find a formula to reproduce it at will. When I try to reproduce it I generally hit a tranny shift lag, or very short throttle lag, but rarely the 1-2 second lag of death. Any tips, so I can give a formula to my Rep?


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*



darylhuff said:


> In order for either of the reset proceedures floating around in this forum to work, would require that there actually be an adaptive throttle system.QUOTE]
> Well, not necessarily... The reset procedure discussed in this (and other) threads could simply be the method used to calibrate the throttle travel in the computer. It's not an unusual process when replacing sensors in a computer environment.
> As to the rest of the discussion... I seriously doubt that there is some incredible AI process going on with the transmission. However, I'm sure that the tranny is "adaptive" in a real-time sense, using imputs from sensors (like the throttle pedal) that measure pedal travel and speed of travel, among other inputs and is used to control shift points.


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (JoCaputo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoCaputo* »_Now, why is it we all need to meet with the regional reps? Does the left have NO idea what the right is doing? Is VW actually aware of the problem and working on it, or are they trying to wear us out? 
I have the lag issue, and it hits frequently. However, I've yet to find a formula to reproduce it at will. When I try to reproduce it I generally hit a tranny shift lag, or very short throttle lag, but rarely the 1-2 second lag of death. Any tips, so I can give a formula to my Rep?

The "California stop" reproduces it every time in my car. Lift on the accelerator and slow to 5mph. Once at 5mph accelerate normally. The harder you accelerate after the 5mph roll the more the car lurches so if you want to give the rep a real taste for the problem gun the car coming off the 5mph roll. Just hope your transmission doesn't drop out on the road


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_Well, not necessarily... The reset procedure discussed in this (and other) threads could simply be the method used to calibrate the throttle travel in the computer. It's not an unusual process when replacing sensors in a computer environment.


That is true, but it inconceivable that they would attach this reset proceedure to such a common sequence that normal use would exercise *and* not specify the proceedure in the shop manual.. Much more likely that a reset proceedure would be triggered by the 5052 at the shop. The only case I could see where they would want folks to inadvertently hitting the reset is if they have a known problem with the calibration which would have me even more worried. 
There is only a smattering of anecdotal evidence to the positive and no mention of this proceedure in the Bentley shop manual for the Touareg, so a number of us question it's validity.

_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_
As to the rest of the discussion... I seriously doubt that there is some incredible AI process going on with the transmission. However, I'm sure that the tranny is "adaptive" in a real-time sense, using imputs from sensors (like the throttle pedal) that measure pedal travel and speed of travel, among other inputs and is used to control shift points.

I haven't seen anyone dispute the existence of a drive-by-wire throttle system. In fact it is pretty clear that it does exist based on the literature from VW. It is the "ability" for this system to "learn" over time and be cleared by the key proceedure that I, and others, are refuting. I'm glad to see that an increasing number of folks aren't getting sucked into the AI line.


----------



## Touareg Pilot (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Torags)*

There are two methods suggested ....which one is correct??


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Touareg Pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Touareg Pilot* »_There are two methods suggested ....which one is correct??

Neither work for the throttle lag, their both placebos.


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_
Neither work for the throttle lag, their both placebos.

Darylhuff and I, of course, disagree on this. The reset procedure involving the kickdown button is apparently in the Bentley manuals for both the Jetta and the Passat. We believe that it worked on our Touareg and corrected the delayed lurch.
Try it, and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Dominik (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_
I, and a number of other folks, have combed through all the VW information on the Touareg and have found no evidence of an "adaptive" throttle that learns a drivers habits over time. You can't reset what doesn't exist. If someone finds any facts in this matter please post them.
I'll ask the same question as I have on a number of other threads on the same topic, does anyone have any *facts* on this supposed "adaptive" throttle in the Touareg? All I've seen is supposition and conjecture. There is no VW documentation or marketing material that suggests the Touareg has a throttle system that adapts over time to a drivers habits. In order for either of the reset proceedures floating around in this forum to work, would require that there actually be an adaptive throttle system.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1221786

Daryl,
There is VW documentation that implies that the Touareg transmission is adaptive. Its in the german shop tutorial (self-study program) for the 6-speed automatic transmission "Selbststudienprogramm 300 6-Gang Automatikgetriebe 09D", page 5, "Besonderheiten des Getriebes" (=features of the automatic transmission):
* Fuzzy-Logik gesteuerte fahrer-und
fahrsituationsabhängige Schaltpro-
gramme sowie fahrwiderstandsabhän-
gige Schaltprogramme
(=fuzzy-logic controlled and driver- and driving-situation dependent gear switching as well as resistance dependent gear switching)
You can download that here: http://vw.touareg.free.fr/SSP files.html

Ok, I realize that your question was about the throttle but I believe that the throttle and transmission work together and the reset-procedure that people are talking about actually resets the adaptive program settings of the transmission.


_Modified by Dominik at 1:37 PM 2-11-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Dominik)*

Pretty good translation. Here is what the English version says:
• fuzzy logic-controlled shifting programs that depend on driver and driving situations as well as shifting programs that depend on vehicle inputs.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (GreyMouser)*

Just tried it on our V8. The transmission has been jerky since we bought it. After doing the "reset" and taking a drive- it sure felt different to me. This was within 5 minutes of driving the first time so I don't think it was imagined. I would say what do you have to lose trying it? I did the key on, hold acc pedal down for 10 seconds, key off technique.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*

Daryl,
Has your dealer put your car on the VAS5051 or VAS5052 and checked the solenoid valvess in the transmission? A defective solenoid valve or a fault in the circuit can cause harsh shifting.


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Pretty good translation. Here is what the English version says:
• fuzzy logic-controlled shifting programs that depend on driver and driving situations as well as shifting programs that depend on vehicle inputs.

No one is disputing that the car has a drive-by-wire system that takes into account many current factors in determining how to control the fuel injectors. Read my previous posts on this and other threads. What the above *doesn't* confirm is that there is a learning function that adapts to a drivers habits over time. BTW, if you want the English version of that document you can find it on the Ohio VW site. We've already been through that statement in another thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Daryl,
Has your dealer put your car on the VAS5051 or VAS5052 and checked the solenoid valvess in the transmission? A defective solenoid valve or a fault in the circuit can cause harsh shifting. 


They've done a complete system check every time the car has been in the shop -- 5 times already. Twice I've stood and watched the 5052 run through all the systems. The only error it has ever come up with on the drivetrain and fuel related components is a bad differential brake motor that was replaced in January.


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Just tried it on our V8. The transmission has been jerky since we bought it. After doing the "reset" and taking a drive- it sure felt different to me. This was within 5 minutes of driving the first time so I don't think it was imagined. I would say what do you have to lose trying it? I did the key on, hold acc pedal down for 10 seconds, key off technique.

Jerky as in the "California stop" throttle lag? Did you're car have a 1-2 second delay in response to the throttle from a rolling 5mph, or are you talking about an "aggressive" shifting pattern in all the lower gears? Mine also has an agressive shifting pattern 1->2->3 from a dead stop, but the throttle lag from a 5mph rolling stop is a different problem. One is a transmission problem (VW would characterize it as design), the other is a throttle drive-by-wire problem. The throttle lag does not occur from a dead stop, only from a rolling 5mph when the car is in 1st gear.
BTW, of course I've tried both proceedures multiple times. As I stated in another thread on the same topic, I'd sacrifice a chicken on the hood of my car and sprinkle it's blood on the accelerator if I thought it might help the throttle lag problem.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*

darylhuff,
Those who have not experienced the *"DEATH DELAY"* (2-5 seconds whilst turning left into oncoming traffic after awaiting an opening) ... JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND the difference between this and herky-jerky-murky shifts between gears once underway!
You have to FACE DEATH ... to KNOW DEATH!
The imporant ones to "understand" ... AND ... "REACT" ... are those responsible at VAG / VOA / VW!
Hmmmmm?


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Daryl & the Death Delay*

I had the first/second gear hesitation on my Treg from day one, my only real complaint/irritation. It was not the death delay as described by ButteBeautie. After trying the reset procedure (key on, depress accelerator for 5 secs., key off) the hesitation is gone ! I now get smooth acceleration from both stops and "California" or rolling stops. This was not a placebo effect as my son noticed a difference when he drove the car without any knowledge of the "reset". Definitely a more enjoyable ride !


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_
Jerky as in the "California stop" throttle lag? Did you're car have a 1-2 second delay in response to the throttle from a rolling 5mph, or are you talking about an "aggressive" shifting pattern in all the lower gears? Mine also has an agressive shifting pattern 1->2->3 from a dead stop, but the throttle lag from a 5mph rolling stop is a different problem. One is a transmission problem (VW would characterize it as design), the other is a throttle drive-by-wire problem. The throttle lag does not occur from a dead stop, only from a rolling 5mph when the car is in 1st gear.
BTW, of course I've tried both proceedures multiple times. As I stated in another thread on the same topic, I'd sacrifice a chicken on the hood of my car and sprinkle it's blood on the accelerator if I thought it might help the throttle lag problem.

Nope ours does not have the lag you speak of- it does fine but shifted roughly 1-2-3 from a stop. Its seems smoother now that I did the reset.


----------



## g.campbell (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (ButteBeautie)*

This is my first post to this forum and thread but I also have experienced several times the left turn of death where there is a complete failure as far as I am concerned of the car to accelerate. Yes a 2-5 second lag indeed. More like I thought the car was dead. The other hesisation or "lag and lurch" occurs all the time. I am pouring over the responses on this issue. Does anyone know of the "real" resolution or has a the fault been isolated to a particular part/sensor or the like?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (g.campbell)*

greg, glad you found the site. here's another thread that may be useful:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1071911
good luck!


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (g.campbell)*

g.campell,
YOURS is the first truely accurate response to the "Death Delay" I have read here (since posting on several forums over the last 6 months) and deserves the best answer available.
Unfortunatly, since VOA / VAG / VW seem to refuse to weigh-in on this SERIOUS symptom, there is NO "correct / single answer!"
Having said that ... and in sheer desperation ...I did the "key on / throttle pedal down for 10 seconds / key off routine" ... about a week ago. Haven't driven many miles ... or under many different conditions BUT, in / during a half-dozen "short trips" here in our small mountain town at 10,000 ft., there has been NO "hesitation" ... and more imprtantly, no "Death Delay" during this time.
According to my wife (who made most of these "short trips", the overall shifting routine was smoother, less mushy and tighter, too! (An incidental benefit for those who've experienced "Death Delay!)
Later today, we are making a 60+ mile round trip to our County seat for 3-week shopping. It will expose us to MANY (not all) driving conditions and situations.
Trust, I will report back after today's experiance ... EITHER WAY!
If it turns out to be ven an APPEARENT solution after today, I will start making arrangements to award the "Nobel Safety Prize" to the contributor who uncovered the "remedy" ... which I had promised from the get-go! (Pun intended!)


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

Can anyone specifically answer this question:
Afterm doing the key on-accelerator depressed-key off tweak, is there still a difference in the D and S modes or has this become more similar? Thanks.


----------



## GreyMouser (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Jack F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack F* »_Afterm doing the key on-accelerator depressed-key off tweak, is there still a difference in the D and S modes or has this become more similar? Thanks.

The differences between D and S remain after the tweak.


----------



## njtouareg (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteBeautie* »_....
Having said that ... and in sheer desperation ...I did the "key on / throttle pedal down for 10 seconds / key off routine" ... about a week ago. Haven't driven many miles ... or under many different conditions BUT, in / during a half-dozen "short trips" here in our small mountain town at 10,000 ft., there has been NO "hesitation" ... and more imprtantly, no "Death Delay" during this time......

I have the same hesitation that's been described here. I've been told by the service director that it is caused by the drive-by-wire, and then I was told by the regional rep that it was just downshifting & to change my driving style. Now, what you are describing is to "reset" my car. How often are you gonna do this, every week, every month, etc. depending on how often you drive the car? This is a load of crap! Please do not take offense, but I think that is just absurd, just like the da#! Battery dying every other month & being told you MUST keep that car locked or you Must drive the car more often to keep it from dying. 
The hesitation is a problem & by the regional rep telling me not to nail the gas just goes to show that. What am I supposed to due if a dump truck is coming at me head on, gee according to the rep, I should lightly press the gas! I don’t think so


----------



## Steve_ (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (darylhuff)*

The Ohio VW files indicate that the Touareg DOES have an adaptive transmission. Goto http://www.ohiovw.com/files/touareg/ and look at the "Performance Benefits" PDF. The following is an excerpt from that document:
_Other features of the transmission include the
adaptive feature found in other Volkswagen
automatic transmissions. The transmission
control module monitors driving conditions,
including off-road low range operation and
driving style, and selects a shift strategy most
appropriate for the driver’s style and terrain. _ 
I realize that this description doesn't give much detail about how it works. For all we know, the "driver's style" may be evaluated every 15 minutes by this transmission control module. However, we can rule out Daryl's concern that this feature does not exist.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Touareg Pilot)*

New info, and a possible fix for the V8 throttle hesitation was posted on ClubTouareg.com.

_Quote, originally posted by *PeterH at ClubTouareg.com* »_As I said, I drove the car on Saturday. I drove the car to 70mph and then slammed on the brake and accelerator at the same time. The car slowed down because the computers took my braking as first priority. When I let up on the brake, the car accelerated immediately as opposed to the 1 -3 second stall i had before. I did the same think going roughly 5mph and the reaction was the same. I will post later tonight what they are putting on my repair document. I do know its a mechanical problem not a computer problem, IE: the wiring to the gas pumps is wired wrong, they describe it on the repair sheet that i will share will all later. Pete
...and...
This is Peterh, we picked up our Touareg today. After test driving it Saturday and driving it home today, we believe they have found the problem. the ticket said the following at the end of discussing all of the tests they had run. "No faults in system tested with 5052, test drove also used fault finding fguide, called Joey he suggested to check fuel system test fuel pressure and Vacuum. Low pressure and vaccuum test wiring poor connection at fuel pump gorund wire.. Brown wire and bolt connection behind the rear seat." I guess what all this jibberish means there was a loose wire. i understand from the service people at the dealership that this was a problem reported and found at a dealership in South Florida. my Dealer is Gossett Volkswagen here in Atlanta.


Here's the link to the entire thread: http://forums.clubtouareg.com/ftopic453.html


----------



## g.campbell (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (4x4s)*

g.campbell here. I posted earlier in this thread. This lastest information from peterh on the clubtourareg.com forum is very interesting re: the fuel pump wiring harness and certainly worth pursuing. Any more specifics re: the repair document would be helpful. 
I am reporting back that I did the "key on / throttle pedal down for 10 seconds / key off routine" and do believe that there has been an improvement. The system now to me feels more like a transmission issue as opposed to both transmission and "throttle" issue. What I mean by that is the car does not seem to be lagging or bogging down (similar to the old days where a carburetor would either flood or not get enough air and bog down) but rather seems to have problems getting to the right gear (usually 1st gear) in time and therefore lags/lunges. So it seems the characteristic of the lag/lunge is a bit different. ALTHOUGH, one time the day after the above mention reset, it did not a familiar bog going uphill during a right curve turn. It has not done this since. This all could be a placebo effect but I have been quite observant I think and as I said there has been some change but I am not satisified that all is right. 
Has anyone had gas mileage issues as well. I have V8 but in city driving I have not gotten better the 9.8 MPG. I am on first full tank since reset and it looks like it might be doing better. Obviously, not sure how all this could be related. 
Thanks to all those posting. I am taking all to dealer.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (g.campbell)*

g:
I don't have access to Peterh's additional info - I just reposted it here because I remembered this thread, and didn't see comparable info here on vwvortex. Note that I do not have this lag issue myself.
I would suggest either going to ClubTouareg yourself, and posting more questions to peterh directly. Or probably better, calling the service guy at his dealership. There seems to be enough info in the post, above.
Good luck with this, and let us know if you find out more.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (njtouareg)*

I have the v6, and got the hesitation thing for the first time today.
It honestly scared the crap out of me since I was pulling out in traffic (with my wife, 4 year old and 11 week old daughter)







.
I also get the "Herky-Jerky" tranny response especially at light throttle, but this was a real eye opener!
It ALWAYS hesitates if I am going around 5mph and give it just a little throttle, but this is the first time that it just stumbled for like 5 seconds no matter what I did with the throttle (I wasn't touching the brake at any point)
I've read a ton of stuff here, but still don't see a fix. Can anybody sum up if there is a fix, or should we gather up a petition and give it to VOA? Anybody up for that? This is a real safety issue on an otherwise great car!
Maybe if somebody could sum up the symptoms, we could all put out contact info on it with VIN number, and petetion VOA. I would be willing to collect the info and draft a memo if others want to do this.



_Modified by spinnetti at 3:02 PM 5-22-2004_


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Here here!
My neck's sore from all the jerking...
X


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

I'll def. join that. E-mail me if any petitioning goes down.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (spinnetti)*

That is some scary **** Spinnetti! 
Just a question in an attempt to learn...Was your steering wheel turned hard right or hard left, as you wre pulling out in traffic...and/or did you just turn on your A/C unit to AUTO.
Thanks,
Cy


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (cybulman)*

Just to provide some background:
> I build and race custom cars (hobby), have a machine shop and design my own automotive (racing related) electronics.
> I am a software project manager for Toyota's manufacturing headquarters, and I know about how things are supposed to work, and how to debug sofware issues..
I was simply going straight, foot off the brake, <5mph (just after trying to go), pressed the gas and got nothing. Lifted (in a little panic), pressed all the way down - nothing. lifted again, pushed about 3/4, nothing for another second or so, then it lurched forward, stumbled a bit and got back to normal. Not sure what the tranny was doing, but I think I was in 2nd gear.
Clearly, something is screwed up. I think there is a gap in progamming between the engine and trans ecu's (unhandled exception). Obvioulsy, its not debugged very well, because I also get the lowspeed tranny/throttle hiccups at low speed (then get the too abrupt throttle/tranny response).
Electrics/Electronics have always been the worst part of German design, and it looks like it still is. Time to Ask Toyota for some help to get the software tuning down! (Aisin, who makes the trans is in part owned by Toyota).
I still love it, but between lousy VW service, water in the taillight and an improperly made front passenger door (wind noise), and other electronics related glitches, its really starting to annoy me.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (spinnetti)*

With your background, education, and Toyota connection, could you perhaps forward details of the problem to the appropriate folks at Aisin? Working thru VW does not seem to accomplish anything.


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (Steve_)*

If you read the excerpt from the "Performance Benefits" document regarding "adaptive transmission", it definitely seems possible to read more into the technology than I think there really is. My interpretation as an engineer would be that there are multiple shift programs that the trainy/engine software chooses from depending upon what the vehicles various input sensors are reading.
I may be misundrstanding what others are saying, but it sounds to me like some believe the trainy/engine ECU "learns" driving style and continuously adjusts its programming settings. As the quote states - "and selects a shift strategy most appropriate". It's selecting predefined strategies, not learning new ones. 
This doesn't change the fact that their shift strategies need some tweaking.
I just thought some clarification (at least for me) was needed.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Try this for throttle hesitation.... (ButteBeautie)*

I too have experienced the "death delay" The traction control light always comes on whenever it happens and it always happens at the worst time. For me it happens when the wheel is cut, the vehicle is at rest and I stomp on the pedal to cross a lane or make a turn.


----------



## El Romano Loco (Sep 8, 2000)

*ESP*

BUT, thats what esp is suppose to do... the problem is, from the factory (Bratislava) it was set " too sensitive ". There are ways to reprogram the abs module to allow more " slippage of the wheels" before the damn thing goes "dead" and possibly could create an accident as most on here describe.  The only problem is, you need to acquire the software to dig deep in the programming... (vas5163)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

El Romano Loco said:


> BUT, thats what esp is suppose to do... the problem is, from the factory (Bratislava) it was set " too sensitive ". There are ways to reprogram the abs module to allow more " slippage of the wheels" before the damn thing goes "dead" and possibly could create an accident as most on here describe.  The only problem is, you need to acquire the software to dig deep in the programming... (vas5163)



LOL, 8 year old thread!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)




----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

At least he figured out the search function :thumbup:


----------

